# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  извините за надоедливость (заявка №10466)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
1) Другие проблемы  
Доброй ночи! Простите, но я ищу причины проблем.
Сегодня настроила AVZ по максим. уровню. И ко вчерашнему логу добавилось следующее.
C:\WINDOWS\Finalize.exe.vir - Подозрение на Virus.Win32.PE_Type1(степень опасности 75%)
C:\WINDOWS\Nastroyki.exe.vir - Подозрение на Virus.Win32.PE_Type1(степень опасности 75%)
C:\WINDOWS\ResPatch\ResPatch.exe.vir - Подозрение на Virus.Win32.PE_Type1(степень опасности 75%)
C:\WINDOWS\ResPatch\Selector3.exe.vir - Подозрение на Virus.Win32.PE_Type1(степень опасности 75%)
Как Вы думаете?
Это установщики или вирус?
 Вчера карантин ничего не показал.

И еще, возможно Вы подскажете мне как отключить доступ анонимного пользователя. 
Удаленного помощника нашла, а это -нет
 Извините за надоедливость. Но с документами работать не получается. Впечатывает что хочет.
Дата обращения: 09.03.2010 23:29:26
Номер заявки: 10466

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*10.03.2010 15:40:02* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\\WINDOWS\\ResPatch\\Selector3.exe.vir* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 651769 байт дата файла: 28.09.2009 23:17:08 версия: "DreamLair.net" копирайты: "DreamLair.net" детект других антивирусов: BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5937054 *C:\\WINDOWS\\ResPatch\\ResPatch.exe.vir* - not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.WFPDisabler.c
 размер: 1227818 байт дата файла: 28.09.2009 23:17:34 версия: "DreamLair.net" копирайты: "DreamLair.net" детект других антивирусов: BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5999477 *C:\\WINDOWS\\Nastroyki.exe.vir* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 135431 байт дата файла: 15.10.2009 22:24:38 версия: "DreamLair.net" копирайты: "DreamLair.net" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.StartPage.31714; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5878120; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Spy.Agent.EHQMQET trojan *C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\Drivers\\VD_FileDisk.SYS* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 16640 байт дата файла: 24.08.2009 15:57:44 версия: "1.31" копирайты: "Copyright © 2009 Flint Incorporation" *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\DUALKRNL.EXE* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 2286592 байт дата файла: 15.06.2009 22:36:24 версия: "5.1.2600.5755 (xpsp_sp3_qfe.090206-1316)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\DRIVERS\\tcpip.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 361600 байт дата файла: 07.05.2009 1:57:08 версия: "5.1.2600.5625 (xpsp_sp3_qfe.080620-1309)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." *C:\\Program Files\\Internet keyboard driver\\IKey.dll* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 98304 байт дата файла: 15.05.2007 21:12:32 версия: "1, 0, 0, 1" копирайты: "???? (C) 2005" *c:\\windows\\explorer.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 2460160 байт дата файла: 15.04.2008 12:00:00 версия: "6.00.2900.5512 (xpsp.080413-2105)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." *c:\\program files\\internet keyboard driver\\hotkey.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 221184 байт дата файла: 21.05.2007 0:41:00 версия: "1, 0, 0, 1" копирайты: "Copyright (C) 2005"

----------


## CyberHelper

11.03.2010 16:42:25 лечение успешно завершено

----------

